# Scary night last night



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

We had an afternoon session with a trainer yesterday, and did some backyard practice that involved Molly running after a ball and returning it. It was very hot outside - mid 90s and incredibly humid. A typical sweltering Florida day, though our backyard is nicely shaded. We were outside for about 20 minutes, but during that time Molly seemed to lose interest in the "games" and the treats, so we called it quits. We did some more leash-training indoors in the AC, but Molly was clearly tired.

Fast forward about 4 hours to about 8 PM and she started showing signs of illness. Violent head-rattling sneezes, and more alarmingly, projectile regurgitation. This was not vomiting with wretching, but rather she would open her mouth and water and kibble bits would spew out in seemingly vast quantity. I called the vet (who thankfully is also my brother), and he had me check her for signs of bloat. With the upchucking that seemed unlikely, and she had none of the other symptoms that might indicate bloat. Aside from the sneezing and regurg'ing, she seemed to feel well and was wanting to play with her ball even more. The vet's theory was that she'd suffered a heat stress event, and while likely out of the woods, he suggested I limit her water consumption for the rest of the night and keep a close eye on her. Today she seems fine aside from bit of residual sneezing.

I learned a lot about heat stress and heat stroke from this scary incident. No more outdoor play in the middle of a hot day. We are so lucky. Even 15-20 minutes can be too much, and full blown heat stroke can be as deadly as bloat. :sad:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You are so lucky to be able to call the vet anytime like that! I've had a couple of times where I didn't feel too good from the heat. I also have had a couple of times where Lily and Peeves have gotten overheated. Thankfully when we are at home I can just take them in the pool. Peeves clearly understands that if he just stands on the steps up to his chest he feels better quickly. For Lily I have had her get over heated at agility privates a couple of times. I always have a cooling collar on her for hot weather lessons and I also have a cooling coat to put on her if she needs it. When she gets too hot she doesn't think straight. It is hard to get her to drink and stay in the shade. It can be scary.


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes, I am SO lucky! I try to let my brother/vet know how much I appreciate him.

You are clearly more savvy to the dangers of heat than I was. I need to look into getting some of those cooling garments too, in case we have another emergency. Do you recommend a particular style or brand?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Most of it is in the car right now, but I will bring it in tomorrow and get back to you on the particulars. The first time Peeves got to hot was very scary for me. He was staggering around and I couldn't get through to him to get him settled in the shade or anything. I ended up hosing him down to get him wet down to the skin, which wasn't really what I thought was best, but he already weighed about 80 pounds at that point and I couldn't pick him up. BF wasn't home there wasn't much else I could think of.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow that was scary! So glad you posted about it - it's a timely reminder! Glad everything worked out (your brother is your vet - how cool is that! )


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I've been working outside with a trainer and at our last session, I told her we were going to have to start earlier. I was worried at how hot little Buck felt. We weren't doing anything strenuous or tasking. It's just hot in Houston and will be until October. Thanks in advance Catherine for the brand names of the cooling gear. I'm so glad Molly is alright and many, many thanks for posting about her close call.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Gosh that is scary! Thank goodness it turned out okay.

I watch Pippin when it's hot, being black and all she seems to get very hot very quickly but she's a madam for going and lying in the sun! I do take them out later on when it's hot though.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Good morning all. I hope you are all chillin' right now with your poodles, but in case you need to guard against the heat, here is the info on the cooling gear I have for Lily and Peeves.

Lily has a sport style Chilly Buddy coat. Chillybuddy

Both Lily and Peeves have Kool Collars from KoolCollar - Protect your dog from the heat For the collars I bought extra ice packs for indoors, but you can also just use ice from your freezer if you will be outside.

For people to stay cool I have found that those cloths that you wet and put over your head or on your neck are great.

I also have two shade tarps made of aluminet cloth that I use as cooling covers for crates or to shade the sunny side of the car if I am working from the car.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So glad your dog is okay. People lose their dogs everyday to heat. I have seen it happen with my own eyes and it is so sad. I had also warned the owner that I thought it was too hot for what he was doing with his dog... I saw a grown man cry that day.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh Carley's Mom, that is heartbreaking. The poor man and his poor dog - it is so easy to not realize until it is too late.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I had a real heat scare in the first couple of weeks we had our puppy. It was a hot, sunny day and I had him with me in the yard, meeting a neighbor. The neighbor got to talking and before I knew it little Fletcher was pulling to get to the house, where he knew it was cool.

I started moving with him and when we passed a spot of shade he flopped down and wouldn't move. I grabbed him up and rushed into the house. He actually went limp and had me very concerned! I got him into the kitchen sink and wet him down with cool-ish (not icy cold because my "human" first aid training told me that wouldn't be good either) water and he started to perk back up. He was tired and napped much of the day while I berated myself for almost *killing* my puppy!!

The good folks at PF were kind enough to share their experiences so I could realize that accidents happen. I'm also much more conscience of the hazards of heat to our pups.


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

I never knew this kind of thing could happen to so many folks. I had this heat stroke thing happen to a girl of mine several years ago. She had gone outside to potty and she was out there far too long because I had been on the phone with my internet provider and forgot her until we got off the phone. The poor baby was so hot and I got her in the house and got down on the floor with her and proceeded to slowly cool her off the best I knew how. Can't remember exactly what I did but fortunately she was okay and I was so relieved. I never let that happen again to my sweet baby girl. So I understand very well about berating myself about almost killing my baby girl too.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What size of Chilly Buddy coats did you get for Lily and Peeves? I'm trying to guesstimate Buck's adult size. For now I'll get the Koolcollar. Chilly Buddy is a terrific site for an all weather wardrobe for your dog, btw. Thank you for the gear advice, Catherine! 

Humans be careful in the heat, too! Saw a slightly overweight one of us jogging with his Jack Russel at 11:00. I hoped he was close to home.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily has a size medium Chilly Buddy Sport Style. She is 22 3/4 at the withers, 36 pounds and about 27" around the chest. She is not very broad across the chest so many things are a bit loose on her in that area. She has a size small cool collar and Peeves is a large.


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes - thanks so much for the ChillyBuddy and Kool Collar tips. I will check those out right now. It's likely to be super hot here for at least another month.


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm wondering how well these evaporative cooling garments work in very high humidity environments. The ChillyBuddy looks like it has the added advantage of the reflective surface, but I wonder whether anyone in Florida (or Houston?!) has experience with one of these. Long Island gets pretty humid too, right?

I saw one coat that includes gel-filled freezer packs, but I just know that I'd be bad about keeping those ready to go.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Long Island is horribly humid right now. Lily and Peeves wore their cool collars today. They stayed pretty comfortable. The other thing about the Chilly Buddy is you can wet it and it works even better. I know it helps Lily to cool down. You can see it on hottish days we do agility lessons. Without a cooling garment she can only fun for one run thru before we have to take ten to cool off. With at least the cool collar she can do a couple of runs before we break.


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm sold on the ChillyBuddy! Thanks so much for the extra info.


----------

